# DA 9000 FD Help



## HEWSINATOR (Sep 18, 2005)

Switching from 105 to 9000 and having what seem like some small issues. 

First, I cannot seem to engage the limit screws (low) to move the derailleur in to prevent rubbing on small chain ring (even when trimmed). I can move by using barrel adjust but not far enough and pulled cable tight through FD nut to ensure tension) 

Oddly, to me, I don't have any rubbing in any cog on large chain ring (Ie, no need to use the trim). I also cannot get high limit screw in large chain ring to engage/move. 

Thoughts? Essentially just trying to tune my FD. I did this in my old bike with the omit screws for the most part. 

Thanks.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Installing and adjusting a 9000 FD is MUCH more complicated than anything that has gone before. Look up the technical manual on the Shimano site and follow the directions exactly. I made this same mistake upgrading from 6800 and installed just like every other Shimano FD ever then had to go back and completely re-do it.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

For anyone reading that wants that correct technical document for this part, click below:

http://si.shimano.com/php/download.php?file=pdf/dm/DM-FD0002-04-ENG.pdf

clicking this link will download it as a pdf for you.


----------

